# HTML-> Submit form to allow for a FAX



## pepsi71ocean (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey all, i have been working on a recent website addition to the order sets I'm doing. I was wondering if it was even remotely possible to take a html web page and fax it through to another department. My boss asked me if it was possiable, and i said that i hadn't a clue. any suggestions or help?

What is needed to be done, I need to be able to take a web page order set, and fill it out, and at the bottom be able to type in a series of numbers and be able to fax it to another department, basically its the same as filling it out, printing it, and then putting it through the fax machine and faxing it, but skipping out the printing and scanning part.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm confused at to what you mean by order set.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2008)

there are companies that offer online APIs to send faxes. google around a bit


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 28, 2008)

First hit on Google


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Mar 30, 2008)

An Orderset is a set of orders a Physician has to write out about a patient. and the hospital is looking to put this stuff on the computers and off of paper sheets. 

Among other things on the works, i want to be able to send the filled form through the internet to a telephone number in another department, for example a ed physician would fill out the form  in the ed, and fax it to the pharmacy.


----------

